# The Duke



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Had my GWP pup out this week with Sam, the old guy. Duke points lots of critters but not game birds. He is 10 months. Sat. he acted like pop corn, jump everything, busted Sam's points, acted like a kid without parents around. Sunday wasn't much better but he was casting well infront of us. Tuesday I let him out of the truck and he hadn't gone 100yds when locked up like a pro at two grouse about 20 yds in front of him. The grouse moved ahead a bit and Duke slid up at the same distance. He held for about 1/2 a minute until they flushed. Half hour later Sam pointed a covey of phez and Duke backed him perfect. Then they backed a repeat down on the other end of the field. I think the light bulb has finally gone on.  Pictures will follow...(it's hard to put the gun aside for the camera this early in the season.)


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking forward to the pictures, sounds like alot of fun, if i ever get tired of the retriever games I would love to own a wirehair..


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bd, I'm just going to be happy if he will hold the point. I love labs for phez but I can't keep up anymore when the action starts. At least with a dog on point, I have chance.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

It always fun to see the bulb go on......I would have liked to seen the look on Sam's face when Duke to out his birds


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This is Duke today with 3 grouse about 50 yds infront of him. He held those nice, then 1/2 hour later broke 2 of Sam's points in sucession. GaaaRRRRRRR!! We had fun though, put up 14 in an hour and a half. It was cool and damp so the scenting conditions were good. When he is on point that tail is like the handle on a frying pan.









Sam and Duke taking a break.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

really nice pic, that's frame material......we been having good luck around the Bis area also, numbers are better than last year for sure. I just wish that darn wind would quit blowing in the afternoon


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

pretty pup....I would love to watch them both

God I miss ND this time of year

I'm still trying to walk


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

pm sent Bob.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I can't wait for my pup to point a bird! I've had him out a few times, but so far he's been behind me when birds have flushed. His time will come! Heck, he's only 18 weeks old...


----------

